# Wnba?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Does anyone here besides me, think the NBA force feeds the public the WNBA?

I think they do. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

EDIT!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

How are they "force-feeding" anything? Are they holding guns to NBA fans heads and making them watch the games?

Are they making buying tickets to WNBA games a requirement for buying tickets to NBA games?

You might not know this, but several NBA players actually attend WNBA games in various cities around the country. TMac has been to more than four Comets games this year, if memory serves me, as well as Cutino Mobley, and David Wesley was at the Sacramento playoff game in Houston. Steve Francis, Sam Cassell and Mario Ellie could regularly be seen at Comets games in years past. I have heard that Amare attends Phoenix Mercury games, and that Jamal Crawford attends Seattle Storm games when he is back in his home town.

I am sure no one is holding guns to those big guy's heads and making them attend, so what is your point?

If you are watching the games, who is forcing you to? Ludicrous remark, in the first place.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> How are they "force-feeding" anything? Are they holding guns to NBA fans heads and making them watch the games?
> 
> Are they making buying tickets to WNBA games a requirement for buying tickets to NBA games?
> 
> ...


Don't forget Jeff Van Gundy attends games. He was actually at a game with his daughter a couple of years ago. Also,he was a candidate to coach the New York Liberty a few years back. Clyde Drexler and James Posey have been to Comets games also.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Don't forget Jeff Van Gundy attends games. He was actually at a game with his daughter a couple of years ago. Also,he was a candidate to coach the New York Liberty a few years back. Clyde Drexler and James Posey have been to Comets games also.


i remember


----------



## princesscandace21 (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't think they force feed anyone regarding the WNBA. In fact, I would take the stance that sometimes the NBA doesn't do enough to promote the WNBA. They do some things, but since this is technically run by NBA teams, I don't think they do enough. The Wolves do a bit to help market the Lynx. At a sports internship fair I attended in September, they were placed together at the same table, and there was one guy there for both teams. Glen Taylor is very adamant about keeping the Lynx here and he has said he will do anything to keep them here. The marketing overall for the Lynx isn't very strong, but the Wolves do try. I'm not sure about other teams....but I sure don't think that anyone is force feeding the WNBA to anyone. 

Oh, and added to the list of players that attend games, Kevin Garnett has said he has season tickets to the Lynx, and Trenton Hassell and Troy Hudson have been seen with him at times at these games.


----------

